# Opinions Appreciated



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, here's the deal. I don't know whether I passed October's exam or not. Flip a coin, put one bullet in the cylinder and spin it closed :suicide: , whatever suits your fancy. I just won't know until the letter comes.

If I don't pass, I definitely want to retake it in April. In my state of FL, I must have my application to retake the exam into the FL Board office by Dec. 29th. Would you guys send it in now, along with the most likely non-refundable $125 fee, or would you wait and see if you got results before say, the 26th, and then send it in at the last minute if necessary?

The money isn't the biggest issue actually, although I could buy quite a few rounds of hog-huntin' ammo with that $125. I just hate the idea of applying to retake it before I know for sure that I didn't pass. Feels kind of like giving up, even though I know that's retarted and will have no bearing on my October score.

:dunno:


----------



## calpolo17 (Nov 21, 2006)

In California, if you don't pass, they send instructions with you failure letter on re-applying for the April test. You don't have to go through the application process again. Its basically filling out 1 form and sending in the money. I believe California gets their October results quite a bit after the deadline for the April exam.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

FL has a similar one page form to fill out, and a fee to pay, but the deadline for said form and fee is Dec. 29th. (received in their office). I suspect they picked that date knowing that most people would send in the money just to be safe before they had their results. Kind of sucks though, there's no reason they couldn't back that date up a couple of weeks. They don't have to actually DO anything with the reapplication, all their work was done the first time they reviewed your application.


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 21, 2006)

Are you 100% sure the deadline applies to those who just tested on the previous exam? In Louisiana there is the normal deadline, but re-takers (from the previous exam) are given like 1 month grace period or something like that. At least I was under that impression for some odd reason. I don't think I'm dreaming this up, but it is possible, I guess.

Just wanting to make sure that FLA doesn't have something like this. If they don't I would call them and explain the scenario to them. They have to be aware of it. If they enforced some crazy deadline like that and the results were just barely in, that would be a serious disservice to put it politely.

By the way, they can be flexible (at lest in LA). Upon my initial application, I never received my approval to test. I called and they said they were not all done yet. I called again and they looked into it (after my prodding a bit) and said I was not approved due to my experience record. I questioned this and explained the importance of it to me and that I was certain my experience was fine (although it could have been a little questionable). They made a few phone calls over the next day or so (to some references, I think) and then let me know that I would be approved. Whheew!

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

Agreed Ed, I should probably call them to try and get a definitive answer. Their literature on their website appears pretty plain though. The deadline for a first time taker is Dec. 8th, so they gave us repeat takers 3 extra weeks to have our applications in for April. Those three weeks are pretty much useless unless we get our results by Dec. 22nd, which I doubt will happen.


----------



## DrFranz (Nov 21, 2006)

Fla is a "not so nice" state. I have a couple friends that already sent their applications for retaking the exam in april; one of them is not sure if he passed or failed, the other guy feels pretty confident he passed, but then again, he took the Structural I exam...

My experience: I took the EI in April 2005 and sent my application to take the PE in October 2005 on time and complete, because the wouldn't let me take both exams at the same time. They aproved me to take the exam BUT they delayed me until April 2006 because I did not have an EI number - the EI number THEY are supposed to provide. I already had the passing letter from NCEES and faxed and mailed to them before ther deadline for the October PE.


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 21, 2006)

I would still try to stir things up a bit without ruffling too many feathers- if that;s possible. I think its total horse pucky that they do that sort of thing.

Ed


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

I just emailed the #2 in command at the FL board to see what she has to say about it. I was nice and professional, I just explained the situation and asked her what I should do. If she says "SHOW ME THE MONEY!", then I'll start bitching.

My experience with the FL board hasn't been very positive thus far. In my experience they're very unorganized, and if it's close to deadline time you can't get anyone on the phone to talk to you that knows what the hell is going on. Typical bureaucracy.


----------



## GCracker (Nov 21, 2006)

That seems a little crooked. If it's true, I would probably bite the bullet and send it in.

In GA you only apply to the state board once and then you're clear for 4 exam offerings. ie: you do not re-apply to the state, just apply to and pay the NCEES fees.

If you don't pass the exam in 4 consecutive offerings, you have to acquire 12 college credit hours in your field before applying again! :suicide:


----------



## rbrund (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with GCracker, just register so that incase you fail you are all set for april exam, and if you pass its only 125 dollars, the ammount of money you gain from passing will outweigh that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

> I just emailed the #2 in command at the FL board to see what she has to say about it.  I was nice and professional, I just explained the situation and asked her what I should do.  If she says "SHOW ME THE MONEY!", then I'll start bitching.
> My experience with the FL board hasn't been very positive thus far.  In my experience they're very unorganized, and if it's close to deadline time you can't get anyone on the phone to talk to you that knows what the hell is going on.  Typical bureaucracy.


Metro --

I am in Florida too - in fact I *LIVE* in Tallahassee. :true: You are right - very tough to get someone from FBPE on the phone :brick: I have typically driven down to the FBPE Office when I really needed some info :thumbsup:

I have been in this spot before as well :hung:

Typically, they will extend the deadline based on circumstances like delayed arrival of the exam scores. In fact, my recollection is that I received results on Dec 28/29 (can't remember which date) and the deadline for reapplication was moved to January 12th. Keep an eye on the FBPE board - they will add updates there.

I would hold off - why spend out $125 you don't need to ?? '.02'

Regards,

JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 21, 2006)

> > I just emailed the #2 in command at the FL board to see what she has to say about it.? I was nice and professional, I just explained the situation and asked her what I should do.? If she says "SHOW ME THE MONEY!", then I'll start bitching.
> > My experience with the FL board hasn't been very positive thus far.? In my experience they're very unorganized, and if it's close to deadline time you can't get anyone on the phone to talk to you that knows what the hell is going on.? Typical bureaucracy.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks jr, I'll hold tight and see what response I get to my email. If push comes to shove and I can't get any info as the deadline approaches (assuming they don't change it on their website) I'll bite the bullet and send it in. Hopefully some common sense will prevail though.

I often wished I lived somewhere close to their office so I could just show up and camp out sometime until I got an answer. During my original application process, the GA board told me they'd sent my E.I.T. verification to the FL board but the FL board said they didn't have it. The deadline was like 3days away by then and I had to jump through some hoops and had some serious stress issues trying to get that resolved. Turns out it WAS in the FL office, just sitting on somebody's desk somewhere. In the end it all worked out but not being able to get someone on the phone to give you good info was a real pain in the ass.


----------



## Art (Nov 21, 2006)

PA has 2 deadlines also

Dec 15 for new takers

Jan 15 for retakers

check w/the Board...

gawd I hope I don't need it


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello there,

I do not have too much experience with the Florida Board and the experience I have is not positive. But I heard that they have a new director. The old administration was a chaos. I know about coworkers who were not allowed to take the test just because their application was in someone's desk sleeping the "Sweet Dream"

Right now I am in the process of obtaining my license by endorsement and can never get anyone on the phone. The day I finally got somebody he was pretty rude. Somebody would have to remember them they are dealing with professionals.

One good thing, their web site is good. Watch for the updates and you will be fine. I would follow JR's advice.

JR, my friend, You are the man!!!!!!!

In the meantime.....

;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns; ;guns;


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 22, 2006)

24hrs have elapsed since sending my email to the FL board. I'm shocked and horrified to report that I have as yet received no response. :true:

I'll send another email on Monday, giving them the benefit of the doubt that perhaps they're not even working this week. :whatever:

I'm sure they're very busy twiddling their thumbs and picking their noses up there, eating pot-luck dishes they brought into the office for the holiday. Monday they'll most likely all be slumped over their desks in triptophan induced comas, so they probably won't be able to respond then either.

:bad:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2006)

govt employees are basically on vaction from Halloween to new years and or MLK day

:true:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

> govt employees are basically on vaction from Halloween to new years and or MLK day
> :true:


RG --

I am a government employee :resp

I also happen to be :ZZZ: even today, the Wedneday before the long, Thanksgiving weekend.

Imagine that. :w00t:

I do appear to be quite alone in that endeavour though :ruh:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2006)

only reason I am here today is that I am waiting on the dumb beech to finish the invoice so I can sign it and mail it (to our most loved govt clients), I can only hope they will open it before 2007....

I know all the Govt Employees that are our clients are hard working, loyal, trustowrthy, etc,,, but the rest of those losers rayers:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

:jacked:

I am in my office preparing a powerpoint presentation that I will be delivering at a regulator-industry workshop early next month on cost estimating h43r: :hung:

I am still trying to decide my background theme ..... :suicide:

Any suggestions ?? Anybody ?? ;hea51

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2006)

I think a plain white with black letters and little if any graphics is always the best!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2006)

less IS more


----------



## EdinNO (Nov 22, 2006)

I did one recently (my first ever, actually). I had looked on line by searching "powerpoint tips" or something along those lines. I followed many of the tips which indicated font size, use of graphics and animation, colors, etc...

In the end, I thought it was a little "vanilla", but was very happy with it. Those who I presented it to seemed pretty pleased.

In comparison, a friend emailed me a presentation he did as a group project in his college course. His had a lot of things happening on it (trendy background graphics, small font, too much verbiage, etc).

Best suggestion I can give is to do the search for presentation tips.

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 23, 2006)

I've put together at least 100 of them over the past years. I've done plain jane to way over the top in cheesieness.


----------



## NSEARCH (Nov 27, 2006)

> > I just emailed the #2 in command at the FL board to see what she has to say about it.? I was nice and professional, I just explained the situation and asked her what I should do.? If she says "SHOW ME THE MONEY!", then I'll start bitching.
> > My experience with the FL board hasn't been very positive thus far.? In my experience they're very unorganized, and if it's close to deadline time you can't get anyone on the phone to talk to you that knows what the hell is going on.? Typical bureaucracy.
> 
> 
> ...


I live in FL and was in the same boat last year Metro. Took the Oct 05 exam, failed, re-applied and passed the April 06 exam. They will extend the deadline for applications if needed so I would wait for the results if I were you. I received mine the last day of December.....best of luck to you!!


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 28, 2006)

I just heard back via email from the FL Board. They said to NOT submit an application to take the April exam until I've received my October results. If I submit sooner, and passed the October exam they will not refund any money. The deadline to reapply is going to be extended to a date past the time when everyone has received their October results.

Yay! Common sense prevails!!! :claps: :claps: :claps:


----------

